# 1/18th Scale Racing at NORCAR



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Hello fellow Northern Ohio BRP racers! I thought I would post some of the events specific to 1/18th scale racing at NORCAR.

You can view the NORCAR schedule at:
http://norcarracing.com/index.php?p=1_2_Schedule

All NORCAR points races do run 1/18th classes. We have seen an increased interest in both 1/18th pan cars and 1/18th touring cars. 

NORCAR's 1/18th class points series currently includes the BRP class. This class mirrors the BRP Oval series rules (except you can run any body). The series points champ will get their name on the NORCAR "Wall of Fame"!

In addition to the NORCAR points racers (all road) - NORCAR also has scheduled oval races. 

Come on out! The class is growing and so is the competition! :wave:


----------



## rcdude65 (Dec 28, 2011)

Think we my have a novice group at Freddie's?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I am not sure how many people may be racing at Freddies or if they will have a novice group. I know I will not be able to make the next race. I do know that we will have a very big novice class at the March 3rd NORCAR race... we will have a few novice traveling up from CT!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Another nice road race turn out yesterday! 7 BRP's battling for their name on the "wall of fame"! I hear Bud may even blow off his road car!! I got my car running well, I was as fast as the VTA cars!!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Need a little refresher:

Any traction compound but Paragon is accepted?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Magz02 said:


> Need a little refresher:
> 
> Any traction compound but Paragon is accepted?


Right most use Niftech


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks Bud,
I still have some from last year. Will there be Niftech for sale track side? I have a couple 1st'timers coming up and I'm sure they'll need it.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Niftech is available at the track for $10/bottle....


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Great, Thank you Mike!


----------



## pete_p (Jan 22, 2012)

Micro_Racer said:


> Hello fellow Northern Ohio BRP racers! I thought I would post some of the events specific to 1/18th scale racing at NORCAR.
> 
> You can view the NORCAR schedule at:
> http://norcarracing.com/index.php?p=1_2_Schedule
> ...


I have an associated 18R, is there a class for that? If so, what motor and battery are allowed? If not, can I use that chassis and just change the body? Hmmm...can I put my .32 nitro engine in it?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

pete_p said:


> I have an associated 18R, is there a class for that? If so, what motor and battery are allowed? If not, can I use that chassis and just change the body? Hmmm...can I put my .32 nitro engine in it?


As of now we don't have many 18R's running.
The track does have 2 of them we play around with, but that's about it.

If we get a few that want to come out and run it's not a problem.


----------



## pete_p (Jan 22, 2012)

sg1 said:


> As of now we don't have many 18R's running.
> The track does have 2 of them we play around with, but that's about it.
> 
> If we get a few that want to come out and run it's not a problem.


OK. I'm in if anyone wants to run a class for 1/18R. Hey Wayne, Gino WILL be there on March 3rd for novice. Count him in. He will be late, but we'll see you around 4:30.:thumbsup:


----------

